# Bug: can't get rid/change path underneath building



## Feraligator (Apr 26, 2020)

I used paving to indicate where each building would go.
This worked for every building I moved (all 10 houses, Nook's Cranny, Museum), because the plot removes the paths underneath it, but for the Able Sisters, which happens to be the last one, the paving remains underneath the building and I can't remove or change it.

I should have just used custom designs, but the dirt path I used disappeared with every new plot, so I'm not sure why it just happened here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1254399336726671365
I'll try move it today and see tomorrow if I can get rid of it. But I don't have the bells so far ;;

Edit: just found this: https://en-americas-support.nintend...mal-crossing-new-horizons:-ground-unremovable
It looks like other people have this bug too and even when removing the building they can't remove/replace paths or even build cliffs/rivers in the glitched spots!

P.S.A: Don't use paths to mark out where your buildings go!!


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh yikes 
This WOULD have been a cool aesthetic bug if you could remove the building then remove the pathing afterwords but I’ll make sure not to mark my stuff from now on


----------



## LaFra (Apr 26, 2020)

Holy moly... thanks for the warning. I'll be sure to not use paving under buildings. :\
This game came out with sooooo many glitch/bug.  I hope they will eventually fix all of these issues.

EDIT: Today I added a paving into a bridge under construction, please don't be glitched now.


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 26, 2020)

I wish I added the terracotta tiles under it now lol, would've looked much better!
It's not too bad though, I don't plan on moving Able's so I'll just keep it like that. For people who want to terraform and run into this bug, is a problem however, so please be careful until Nintendo can patch it.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 26, 2020)

Yeah, I think this is a bug that has existed since day 1. It's really too bad that they still haven't fixed it yet.


----------



## irl Raymond (Apr 26, 2020)

Hey! I got some form of this glitch too, on bridges and inclines. But on my end, it wasn’t persistent. In the same location, there are instances where laying paths worked normally, and other instances where it behaved like in the video.

What I noticed is, if I enter a building, particularly the RS in my case since it’s next to the location I’m working on, the path tiles “update” themselves when I come back out. Sort of something like the game not updating the tiles immediately or something?? I can’t say for sure, but eventually, I was able to change the tiles to what I wanted and I just didn’t touch them again.


----------



## latenightcctv (Apr 26, 2020)

Have you tried covering it with the grass one?


----------



## btlboxer (Apr 26, 2020)

if it helps; you can put custom designs over paths, so you can at least hide it that way :^)


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 26, 2020)

irl Raymond said:


> Hey! I got some form of this glitch too, on bridges and inclines. But on my end, it wasn’t persistent. In the same location, there are instances where laying paths worked normally, and other instances where it behaved like in the video.
> 
> What I noticed is, if I enter a building, particularly the RS in my case since it’s next to the location I’m working on, the path tiles “update” themselves when I come back out. Sort of something like the game not updating the tiles immediately or something?? I can’t say for sure, but eventually, I was able to change the tiles to what I wanted and I just didn’t touch them again.


I may try this yeah, but tbh I don't really mind how it looks apart from the random rectangle of grass underneath the window. I may try on the tiles I can because I can't change the ones directly underneath the building 



latenightcctv said:


> Have you tried covering it with the grass one?



Yeah, in the video I show how it looks with the grass, it doesn't do anything


btlboxer said:


> if it helps; you can put custom designs over paths, so you can at least hide it that way :^)


I'm trying that now lol it actually works, may use this for the time being then!


----------



## sigh (Apr 26, 2020)

maaan if it's not one bug it's another. hope this gets fixed soon.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 26, 2020)

Hmm.. I did this once and I just moved the building, but I didn't place it where I could repave so I might be fine. Nintendo will fix it, surely. So I'm not too worried.


----------



## Kueki (Apr 24, 2022)

Hey everybody, 

I found this glitch today when I started redo my island... Has anybody found a solution? Or did it get a hot fix? I seem to have build my shop two years ago on path and I found this path today when my shop got a new location. I wanted to terraform in this place but can't to anything. Its really frustrating..


----------

